# Perks by Club Wyndham



## rrlongwell

When part of the sales pitch when buying a new timeshare form Wyndham (I have done so a couple of times) is that Perks by Club Wyndham comes with the purchase.  Owner Care confirms that this is to be part of the Platium Ownership.  Owner Care confirmed today that it is still supposed to be part of the Platium Membership, however, they will not get involved.  According to him, this is Perks by Club Wyndham.  They are trying to charge me an extra $49.95 per year for this.

"I understand that with the Perks by Club Wyndham I will be eligable to receive discounts on select hotel stays, car rentals, golf, and other services. Perks by Club Wyndham is sperate from my ownership interest and does not involve usage of my points. I understand the Wyndham Vacation Resorts will enroll and pay my first year's Perks by Club Wyndham membership fee and that future Perks by Club Wyndham membership participation is voluntary and renewal fees will be my responsibility unless I am a VIP Gold or VIP Platinum member ... "

Even when Wyndham puts a benifit in writing, they apparently are not real willing to get involed when it is breached.


----------



## pacodemountainside

RR:

See page 324 of CWP  Directory.

As I recall, it is free first year to  everyone  as part of must buy today incentives.

If worth $49.95  most people feel not, but that is a personal decision.

Paco


----------



## rrlongwell

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> See page 324 of CWP  Directory.
> 
> As I recall, it is free first year to  everyone  as part of must buy today incentives.
> 
> If worth $49.50  most people feel not, but that is a personal decision.
> 
> Paco



What you said is true VIP Silver and below members that bought from Wyndham.  However, it was not to be true for the Gold and Platinum members.  Please see my post above (I added the Towers on the Grove purchase language to the post).

For whatever it is worth, this probably came about as a result of being invited to a Sales Presentation.  They kept me waiting while they perform what was discribed as an "Audit" of the account to make sure that all of my points were VIP eligable.  I passed the audit.  All points were verified as VIP eligable points.  Then this happened.

VIP Platium points level may not have gone up, but apparently the fees associated with it are going up for the same level of benifits.

UPDATE:  I checked your reference in the Member's Directory, it specifically said that complimentry renews go with the VIP Gold and Platium Member.  So much for compliance with the Member's Directory.  Since this is in the Member's Directory as a Club Wyndham Plus Gold and Platium benifit, I would think the cost would be a Fairshare Plus Trust responsibility and not one of the member receiving the "complementary" renewal.


----------



## Cheryl20772

rrlongwell said:


> VIP Platium points level may not have gone up, but apparently the fees associated with it are going up for the same level of benifits.
> 
> UPDATE:  I checked your reference in the Member's Directory, it specifically said that complimentry renews go with the VIP Gold and Platium Member.  So much for compliance with the Member's Directory.


Sorry to hear that Wyndham is letting us down again.  Personally, I have no use for Perks by Wyndham.  I'd much rather pay the annual fee for my premium credit card and enjoy the points/miles I get on it with use than pay for Perks.  I have had membership in Perks for 3 years and never found a thing in there that I could use.  I might have been able to use it, but got a better deal elsewhere.  

While I would not encourage giving back any of our owner rights, I don't think Perks is worth fighting to get or keep.


----------



## pacodemountainside

RR:

A couple of pointers!

A few years ago when Wyndham evolved from FairField the reservation system crashed for over a year. The favorite saying was if you called Wyndham in the  morning and did not like answer call back in afternoon and  probably  get a better one. With programs in place today reservations  and  answers are more consistent.  Front line employees cannot override computer systems.

As  far as account audit for VIP level, did they give you a statement on letterhead setting forth details and signed by VP Sales or a piece of toilet paper saying you are good to go.(pun intended)

You can easily check yourself. Your dossier has a copy of every contract you own. About 1/2 way down on right side is a box to check for resale. At the bottom is a comments line and if it says not eligible for VIP level upgrades that is it. Contract auditors  will  carefully check especially if resales, fixed week conversions,  PICs, etc.  They  are well  paid to defrock VIPs.

To verify,  just try and write on contract , VIP guaranteed or double my money back!! Closer will turn purple, press alarm button and everyone will descend on you. Sales Manager will proclaim Wyndham is biggest and best and listed on NYSE. If you can't believe me who can you believe?  Reminds me of  sign in restaurant, In God  we trust, all others pay cash! Then take a high liter and go over where it says don't believe anything any one told you. Any prior conversation,  verbalization, material,  table dance, etc.  are null, void and to no effect and we will not honor! It is this disclaimer that makes it almost impossible to sue Wyndham.

As far as discounts go check: Entertainment Book, Groupon, motor club like AAA,  AARP, military discounts, RCI, Sunday newspaper inserts,  bargain web sites,  faternal organizations,  affinity groups,  flyers at resorts,  etc.



Paco


----------



## rrlongwell

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> A couple of pointers!
> 
> A few years ago when Wyndham evolved from FairField the reservation system crashed for over a year. The favorite saying was if you called Wyndham in the  morning and did not like answer call back in afternoon and  probably  get a better one. With programs in place today reservations  and  answers are more consistent.  Front line employees cannot override computer systems.
> 
> As  far as account audit for VIP level, did they give you a statement on letterhead setting forth details and signed by VP Sales or a piece of toilet paper saying you are good to go.(pun intended)
> 
> You can easily check yourself. Your dossier has a copy of every contract you own. About 1/2 way down on right side is a box to check for resale. At the bottom is a comments line and if it says not eligible for VIP level upgrades that is it. Contract auditors  will  carefully check especially if resales, fixed week conversions,  PICs, etc.  They  are well  paid to defrock VIPs.
> 
> To verify,  just try and write on contract , VIP guaranteed or double my money back!! Closer will turn purple, press alarm button and everyone will descend on you. Sales Manager will proclaim Wyndham is biggest and best and listed on NYSE. If you can't believe me who can you believe?  Reminds me of  sign in restaurant, In God  we trust, all others pay cash! Then take a high liter and go over where it says don't believe anything any one told you. Any prior conversation,  verbalization, material,  table dance, etc.  are null, void and to no effect and we will not honor! It is this disclaimer that makes it almost impossible to sue Wyndham.
> 
> As far as discounts go check: Entertainment Book, Groupon, motor club like AAA,  AARP, military discounts, RCI, Sunday newspaper inserts,  bargain web sites,  faternal organizations,  affinity groups,  flyers at resorts,  etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Paco



I am familar with the computer products you are probably citing.  Wyndham Sales will not give them to you unless you insist.  All of my contracts are marked as VIP Eligable points (that term is not actually on the printout, actually they generally are just letters or numbers that mean something on the computer run).  Just for info, do ask them to put the promises you are interested in in writing, in my experience, they will do this.  I have done this on more than one contract.


----------

